# Which grips when on schwinn panther



## Schwinnbikedude (Apr 23, 2020)

I need new grips for my schwinn panther 1951 but im having trouble figuring out which grips where used and I want the grips to be exact to the ones that were used. I have pictures of the two different grip I have seen on schwinn panthers. hope someone can help to tell me wich grips where used on schwinn panthers back in 1951. Thanks


----------

